
Ask HN: Favorite hobby cnc - matt_the_bass
Hi all,
Last night I finally got my new probotix cnc up and running. Anyone else have a hobby cnc? What type? Why’d you chose that one?
======
codeonfire
7x26 mill. I want metal parts. I guess gantry style router makes sense if you
want to make cabinets or signs or something. I did not want to deal with
sawdust and don't want to make anything out of plywood that I couldn't with a
saw.

~~~
matt_the_bass
What types of parts are you making?

I’m mostly making 2.5D wood projects with carving. Occasionally 3D carving.

~~~
codeonfire
Making more cnc parts, 4th axis, 5 axis trunnion, and a larger mill kit.

------
matt_the_bass
I’ll start off. I chose a probotix brand machine because I didn’t want to
assembly myself. I wanted the hobby to be making projects, not building the
machine.

